# BMW E91 false alarm triggering...



## bjorneoen (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey!

Got a E91 2009 and i just retrofitted alarm to it.
I first had just ultrasonic sensor and the mirror and then i later installed the siren/tilt sensor because i was missing a bracket. When i didnt have the siren, the alarm didnt have any false activations, but after i installed the siren i get false alarms all the time..

I updated every module in my car and i have coded the modules properly for alarm retrofit. 

When i read out the alarm memory from siren/tilt sensor to see what is triggering the alarm, it only says: "Alarm message, line monitoring", what does that mean?

I also get fault codes on SIREN module that is:
9D44 SINE: Alarm memory: voltage-supply tampering
9D47 SINE: Alarm memory: siren disconnected

May the SIREN be bad? I bought a used on of ebay.. and i am trying to update the software in case the software is bad, but i can't find the module in WinKFP, does anybody know how to update the SIREN/TILT module software? Or anyone knows what these fault codes and messages mean? How can i fix it?


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like your SINE is not recognizing vehicle voltage, and as such thinks somebody has disconnected the battery with the car locked. This will set off the alarm. 

Double check your wiring to make sure it is all intact and that you have voltage at the SINE on the supply line.


----------



## bjorneoen (Oct 31, 2014)

God-Follower said:


> Looks like your SINE is not recognizing vehicle voltage, and as such thinks somebody has disconnected the battery with the car locked. This will set off the alarm.
> 
> Double check your wiring to make sure it is all intact and that you have voltage at the SINE on the supply line.


Thanks! Yeah, checked wiring today, ISTA shows wrong location for powerconnector in fuse box.., moved power wire to correct connector and fuse and now alarm works great!


----------

